# Fiat Ducato Radiator Leaking



## kerrydog (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi All,
My 2009 Ducato 2.2 diesel has just had to have a new radiator fitted , evidently because of corrosion , as I thought this should not happen to a 4 yr. old radiator 
I wrote to Fiat customer care , who came back with the answer it is because of where I live which just happens to be in Inverness In the Highlands of Scotland. Which if you have ever been is the purest freshest air in the country.
I would really welcome your comments and advice on this. 
How would I go about taking things further or should I just expect a radiator to last only 4 yrs', or indeed has this happened to anyone else.

Thank you so much.


:x :x


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I suspect they're referring to it being a coastal location where sea salt can have an impact. Even so, I think four years is not long enough.

Where is it leaking from? If it's from a mild steel surround then the local atmosphere could have an impact, but if it's the fins then definitly not as they're not made of mild steel. If it's corroded from the inside then it definitly is faulty, assuming you have correctly maintained the coolant, as that acts as a corrosion inhibitor.

I suggest going back to them and quoting the sale of goods act which says goods must be fit for purpose and should last a reasonable amount of time (regardless of the length of any guarentee). Four years could never be considered reasonable for a radiator in my opinion. I suspect it was either rusty before it reached the production line or the paint was not applied properly.


----------



## kerrydog (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you for your reply, I am not near any nasty salty air so can count that out. 
When I called out the AA they said it was Top rail Tank Seal 
,leak.. Garage said spots of corrosion . I think Fiat know they are dealing with a sixty+ female so I am not expected to have any mechanical knowledge. will write them again with your suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

kerrydog said:


> When I called out the AA they said it was Top rail Tank Seal leak..


In that case it would be due to assembly or material faults.
However after 4 years you're unlikely to succeed in getting it done under warranty, may be worth asking Fiat for a contribution to the costs because of premature failure but it's borderline. If you can get a written diagnosis from the AA it would make a claim much more likely to succeed.


----------

